# My R32 GTR



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Hello,

After various posts and feedback I finally decided on how i wanted my car to look... It's been a year but I can safely say I am now quite chuffed at the final outcome.... 

Only thing left to do is knock down the TEIN's 10-15mm.... Would like some opinion though as I have had second thoughts after feedback from friends who think it sits at a nive height.

These pics were taken at JAE 2010 using a lowly iPhone camera.. My car was on the edinburghcruise.co.uk stand.

Opinions welcome good or bad.


































































































Thanks


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats hot! I'd try lowering it a little more.

Gin


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

ce28's + R32 = winner!!!!
very nice car!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

lovely car mate, wheels are mint on it


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

slam it to the floor


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

great looking 32 wheels are sweet


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Lovely looking R32 there mate. Good to see another north of the border! 


TT


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks Great!!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Good choice of car colour and wheel colour.


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Couple of my mates pics... slightly better quality phone!


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

looks awesome as it is, leave the ride height alone:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mcinallygsxr (Jan 26, 2009)

stunning car mate


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

CE28 wheels on a GTR are a perfect match 

Great looking car mate, take care of it and drive safely. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

inFOCUS said:


> looks awesome as it is, leave the ride height alone:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I'd agree. Mine's in the process of being wound up. By eye yours looms to be a low as mine was.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Great example of a BNR32, and the ride height is perfect in my opinion. What is the size and offset of the wheels, as the width and offset look spot on!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks spot on!


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Very nice:thumbsup:looks sweet just the way it is.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

looks good man, you should come down to south queenferry this thursday  and meet up with the skyline folk


----------



## Mr CL7 (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Min-e said:


> Great example of a BNR32, and the ride height is perfect in my opinion. What is the size and offset of the wheels, as the width and offset look spot on!


It took me a lot of time and research to get "the perfect offset"... Settled on 18x9.5 with an ET 15.. Decided on a 255/35/18 as it gives a little more room under the arches when it goes lower... I know some people have gone 265 without rubbing but I have heard of some who's has.. Decided to play it safe!


























The pic doesn't show how aligned the wheel is with the arch as the front wheel is turned (I really couldn't be bothered straightening it) but it gives an idea!


----------

